# Music Editing Help!



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I need help. I plan on adding a lot more sound to my yard haunt this year, and can't find the exact files I'm looking for. So, I want to edit and make my own sounds. What do you guys use to edit music and sound files? (looping, mixing and layering, etc.) I know there are GoldWave and Audacity, but I am experimenting with different ones, so other programs are needed. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I use Goldwave Premium. While the file is still in wav form I have had a lot of luck editing with a simp[le program that came with my PC called MS Sound recorder. It deletes, splices, and even has a few volume and speed controls to it. I find it at times much quicker and easier to do deletions and splicing with it.


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

i also am looking for a new audio editor - i have been using sony sound forge the past few years and am sick to death of the plug-in BS that the software requires you to deal with... 

i take it goldwave is the editor of choice here?

i need mp3 output, side by side wave form editing, and something that wont take until next year to figure out how to use...

any further suggestions?


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

Look for a program called Mixmiester or Mixmeister (can't remember the spelling) very easy program to overlay tracks.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

I've been using Sony Acid XMC 6.0 with good results for multi track recording and mixing. 
For simpler wav. file tracks I also use MS Sound Recorder, as Halloweiner said, very easy to use.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

On a similar note, would any of you know if any of these programs- or any other- are good at removing background noise and/or hissing sounds from an audio file? I have Audacity but I don't see it doing anything like that.

I have so many OTR programs I need to clean up, because they're taken off old studio records and have a lot of noise.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Goldwave has a hiss removal tool.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

I use Audacity for all my recording needs. You can download it for free on the net and it is very simple to use.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Halloweiner said:


> Goldwave has a hiss removal tool.


Thanks, I shall look into that.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

i use sony acid as well


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Nero WavEditor is awesome as well. You can remove the hiss and crackle in old recordings while keeping the original quality of the track. It comes with the new Nero 8 Suite


----------

